# Unterschied WinCC V13 Advanced <-> Professional



## steve01 (30 Januar 2015)

Hallo.

Gibt es zwischen den WinCC V13 TIA Versionen Advanced und Professional wirklich keinen Unterschied, außer dem projektierbaren Zielsystem?
Bin gerade bei der Vorplanung für ein Projekt und da stellte sich mir die Frage. Da ich nur einen Rechner und mehrere Panels habe sollte da ja Advanced reichen?!

MfG Steve


----------



## ChristophD (30 Januar 2015)

Hi,

ja im großen und ganzen ist es vom Engineering her kein großer unterschied, bei den RunTimes sieht das dann anders aus.
Eventuell reicht dir Comfort ? Oder läuft auf dem Rechner dann WinCC RT ?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## centipede (30 Januar 2015)

Naja von der Leistungsfähigkeit ist schon ein Unterschied zwischen einer Advanced RT und einer Professionel RT.
Im Prinzip ja WinCCflexible und WinCC.


----------



## steve01 (30 Januar 2015)

Comfort würde nicht reichen, da ein PC zur Visualisierung verwendet werden soll. Auf diesem läuft dann die Advanced RT, d.h. wenn Professional keine nennenswerten Vorteile bieten sollte. Es soll dann ein Einzelplatzrechner bleiben.


----------



## ChristophD (30 Januar 2015)

bei einzelplatzrechner würde ich dann Advanched vorziehen da wäre Prof einfach zu Oversized


----------



## lamadu (27 Februar 2015)

Deine Frage sollte auch sein, ob du zukünftig mit Mehrplatzsystemen zu tun haben wirst! Du müsstest dann einiges an Arbeit doppelt machen - kannst nicht von bereits angelegten Bibliotheken und Skripten profitieren - aufgrund der Unterschiede der verwendeten Basistechnologien. (Siehe Beitrag#3)


----------



## Divo12 (24 Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe mein Anliegen passt hier rein. Ich habe TIA WinCC RT Professional V13 im Einsatz + IPC477D und habe dort einige Schwierigkeiten Skripte von Advance umzustellen.

Hier mal ein Ausschnitt aus meinem Skript:

	If Err.Number <> 0 Then
		Err.Clear
		On Error GoTo 0
		ShowSystemAlarm "Error open file in skript >CalSensorChanged<: " & (filename)

Es geht mir hierbei um den Befehl "ShowSystemAlarm". Der ist so in der Kombo meiner Software+Hardware nicht möglich. Fehlermeldung: Diese Systemfunktion ist auf dem aktuellen Bediengerät nicht verfügbar.

Hat da jemand eine Alternative? Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle für eure Mühe.

MFG

Dimitri


----------

